# Play Movies on Digital Camera?



## XerXes09 (Nov 12, 2005)

How can I play movies on my digital camera, I took a look and this is it: http://shopping.yahoo.com/p:ISonic ...SznSHAD;_ylu=X3oDMTBiZ2o2Y3ZwBHNlYwNzaWJzcGVj

it says it records AVI with audio at [email protected] 15fps ( i got 20fps), and it also says [email protected] I converted the video to thoose specs and I still can't get it to work. It shows a blue screen plays an error beep. has anyone been able to play a move on a digital camera. The original file was WMV but i converted it to AVI with win AVI. Can anyone tell me what codec or compression was use in the AVI the camera uses, and how i can play a movie on it? thanks.


----------

